# Blazer Helix Jig and X2 Vanes NOW AVAILABLE



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

What's the DL on the X2 Blazer?


----------



## NBK (Jan 5, 2004)

The X2 vane is awesome, it's a lower profile 1.8" vane that stabalizes the arrow quicker in flight which makes your arrows more accurate and more forgiving. I shot them on my fat boy 500's for the classic and they did great.

This new jig they have puts a great helical on the vane. Dale flethed some hunting arrows for me with it and they fly great with my 100 grain strikers, and look damn good. fast stabalization, and awesome arrow flight.


----------



## loc (Dec 20, 2006)

i'm not seeing the website updated with info on the x2 or the jig?


----------



## Jay Sea (Jun 6, 2006)

I currently use a Blitzenbuger with a straight clamp and 2" blazers on my ACC 3-49s. I struggle to get a decent offset and still maintain good shaft contact when fletching. Have you tried fletching smaller diameter shafts? Curious if I can get good offset and helical on the ACCs.


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2008)

X2's are a lower profile Blazer designed to provide the flattest possible trajectory at longer distances. They won the Collegiate world championships in Taiwan. Mainly a target vane for FITA. Hope that helps!


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2008)

The web site was up dated just today, so keep checking!


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2008)

Jay Sea said:


> I currently use a Blitzenbuger with a straight clamp and 2" blazers on my ACC 3-49s. I struggle to get a decent offset and still maintain good shaft contact when fletching. Have you tried fletching smaller diameter shafts? Curious if I can get good offset and helical on the ACCs.


The Helix jig was designed primarily for standard carbon diameters (19/64). ACC's should accept the helical very well. Smaller diameter shafts will be problematic. The helical is to aggressive for anything smaller that an axis. If using an axis style shaft, watch the front end and make sure and put a drop of glue there when done fletching.


----------



## loc (Dec 20, 2006)

Rick are you saying the 2 inch blazer is still the best bet for broadheads if you have the clearance?


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Here is a picture of the new X2


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2008)

loc said:


> Rick are you saying the 2 inch blazer is still the best bet for broadheads if you have the clearance?


Yes. Blazers are still the best if you have the clearance. The X2 wasn't designed for fixed blade broadheads. But you know archers, they will try and make them work. Many have found success using the X2, but we can't promote it for broadheads. That's not what it was designed to do.


----------



## Aussie LuvR (Mar 2, 2003)

Rick,

Will the Helix do 4 fletch?


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2008)

*Blazer Helix Four Vanes*

The Blazer Helix fletching jig is only 3 vane compatible at present. We may come out with a four vane option, but a lot of people that were previously using four have found that with this aggressive helical, they don't need the extra vane. Hope that helps.
Rick


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Sold*

Can you say sold!!! Is there any specific arrow prep that needs to be done before, or after fletching. Which Bohning glue do you recomend for Blazers and the helix jig???


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Arizona Fast Set Gel is all I will use. Great stuff.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Rick,

Can you confirm that this jig WILL work with Axis shafts? The last Blazer jig received somewhat poor reviews here on AT, has there been any reviews thus far on this jig?


----------



## gidget (Nov 21, 2004)

I just finished fletching axis 340 shafts with no problem. The jig was very easy to use. It comes with step by step instructions. It's a great product!


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

gidget said:


> I just finished fletching axis 340 shafts with no problem. The jig was very easy to use. It comes with step by step instructions. It's a great product!


Great thanks for the info, I may just give one a try :wink:


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Good product*

Mine was easy to use. Had great results.

Thanks


----------



## CARRASCO (Jul 18, 2007)

*2 degrees or 3 degrees ???*

Rick,
Please clarify for me and the guys...
I thought blazers were supposed to be set at 2 degrees, per Bohning reccomendations?
Also, I've heard mixed reviews on the original bohning blazer jig. What's the deal?

Please help out a die hard blazer fan.

:darkbeer:


----------



## SCUBAPRO (Jun 25, 2007)

so are they kind of like the duravane 3d 1.8 vane I have been shooting them with the hypershock broadhead with great long range shots with the light 6.2 speed pro arrows


----------



## SupraTT (Dec 18, 2007)

Can you post more pics of fletched arrows?
Can this be used with other fletching?
I love my bitz but it is a pain to get serious helical on short vanes like blazers
or bi-deltas. Im curious if you could do some bi-deltas with this setup if so im sold


----------



## kohannahfound1 (Jun 8, 2008)

*blazer helix jig*

I ordered one today, now I just need to know whats a good glue to use for fletching the new vanes?


----------



## jlcsr36 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Blazer Helix Jig and X2 vanes*

What about using the whisker biscuit. Would there be any problems?


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

jlcsr36 said:


> What about using the whisker biscuit. Would there be any problems?


I tested that on my buddy's bow. They worked just fine through a WB. No problems.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

This looks really cool. I sent you a PM with some specific questions. Would appreciate it if you could get me some answers.

Thanks,
David


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

*The jig is FINE..*

I mail ordered one a while back from Bohning. I put new wraps/blazers on a dozen Beman Hunters, and they look, and fly, SWEET. It could NOT be easier to use. I've got another dozen ("retreads") ready to go in the next few weeks as a winter project.


----------

